# Ignition stays in acc



## firehealer (Feb 10, 2015)

04 gto just started doing this when i take the key out the radio ,aux plug in glove box, and windshield wipers all continue to work. All fuses and relays are good any idea how to fix this issue thanks.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

i have the a similar problem. before you pull the key all the way out, i just give it a little jiggle, it should click and lock the ignition. something to do with the inner tumbler thingy


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You might try graphite or dry Teflon spray. Spray some into the tumbler and work the key back and forth. Don't use WD-40 or other lubricant sprays that attract dirt and dust. If that doesn't work you might have to replace the lock cylinder as per the first post in this thread. There also a post on removing the column trim and a video:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/ignition-lock-cylinder-removal-replacement-29063/


----------

